# Venomous and Poisonous



## greenmonkey51 (Aug 16, 2004)

This has bugged me for a long time and it only gets worse when I go to pet stores. I wish people would learn the difference between venomous and poisonous. Snakes,scorpions, and tarantulas are venomous. They inject venom. Frogs, plants, and mushrooms are poisonous, unless your eating/touching them you have nothing to fear. I know that this is an extremely general overview, but the next time you hear someone talking about venom/poison. Please correct them.


----------

